# HGVC @ $1.80 /point, Good Deal?



## birddog (Mar 27, 2006)

Is this on par, better, or worse than I should have expected?  I got 8400 points for right at $15K.  Just doing a sanity check.....

I see a fair amount of discussion about 7,000 points going for $13,000-$14,000 (or $1.85-$2.00/ point).

We are new owners and are excited to give HGVC a try.


----------



## TerriJ (Mar 28, 2006)

Compared to what we paid total for 10,000 points, you did very well.  We have really enjoyed our HGVC, and so have our family members.

Terri J.


----------



## OnMedic (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Birddog

Congrats on your new ownership and welcome to TUG. It looks like you did alright. Per point it would have been less expensive to do two 5,000 pt ownerships, but the you would also have 2 closing costs and two MF to carry.


----------



## jim71 (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations.

Yes she could have probably found 2 5000 point timeshares, which are gold, a little cheaper.  But the maintance fees would also be higher.  If you plan on keeping the timeshare for a while and have the money available to purchase platinum points.  Then you are better off buying the points you want at platinum.  (IMHO).

This has been hashed out here several times in the last couple of years...  

BTW, I only 5000 points, which has worked out fine for us.  Sometimes I do wish we had more though.


----------



## birddog (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank you for the feedback and the welcome.  It certainly helps to know we didn't make a big mistake going into this new adventure. 

The apparent flexibility of HGVC was a big lure for us, and we decided to purchase Platinum points in an attempt to not box ourselves out of any seasons (no experience in the program).  We did find some opportunities to combine properties for less per point, but were concerned about combined MF and possible nuances/challenges in getting into a minimum of a 2BR during peak (a need for us).  

How far in advance will we typically have to plan to get booked into the various properties?  I am sure they vary with Hawaii taking the longest (we now own here, so this is not an issue).  What about Orlando, Cabo, Scotland, Vegas?  Any rule of thumb here?

I am glad to have a resouce like TUG available, and even happier that we happened across it.  I hope to come up to speed quickly and be able to provide some value myself.


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I think you got a pretty good deal. There was a 7000 Flamingo that sold on ebay a couple weeks ago for around $13,500

Which property did you buy?

The benefit of only having one MF is great.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 28, 2006)

Price per point is only relevant when your talking about price/point of platinum points. The price of gold and silver points is much less but is somewhat offset by the higher MFs. 

$1.80 /point for platinum points is pretty good at Orlando or LV. It is fantastic, in Hawaii. It a bit high, if you're buying one of the affiliated resorts. 

Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## biswassb (Mar 28, 2006)

*Bad deal*



			
				birddog said:
			
		

> Is this on par, better, or worse than I should have expected?  I got 8400 points for right at $15K.  Just doing a sanity check.....
> 
> I see a fair amount of discussion about 7,000 points going for $13,000-$14,000 (or $1.85-$2.00/ point).
> 
> We are new owners and are excited to give HGVC a try.



It is OK at best.  All HGVC owners would like to see their HGVC investment increase in value and they will say anything to do just that.  I bought 7000 points in Oct 2003 for $9500.  These guys are managing to push this crappy timeshare upto $13000 by Mar 2006.  I can't complain.  I will sell in a couple of years for $18000 maybe.


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Birddog,

Don't listen to biswassb.. he only comes to Tug once every few months to post something negative about HGVC, then goes back into hibernation.

I'm not sure why he's unhappy. He bought for $9500 in 03, can sell for $13K in 06, he thinks it could be worth $18K in 08.
You won't find many timeshares that will have that kind of appreciation. 

biswassb constantly complains about how much he hates his hgvc timeshare, yet when a reseller offered him full resale price to take it off his hands.. he didn't accept.


----------



## birddog (Mar 28, 2006)

We bought a Bay Club villa...  It is an affiliate and we gave that some thought, but figured points are points.  I see some mixed reviews on Bay Club, most seeming to revolve around whether they were in a renovated unit or not.  I have friends that have stayed at Bay Club and they gave positive feedback, so I feel comfortable with the property.

The mixed reviews on how good of a price this is makes me comfortable too.  My only concern was hearing unanimous feedback that I got took and should rescind.

I am still curious about the pre-planning needed for the various locations when we decide not to use the home resort.  It certainly can't be too bad.


----------



## TerriJ (Mar 29, 2006)

I have found the website to be easy to use as I am planning trips.  If I can't figure something out there, I call the counselors.  I have always been able to go where I wanted to go, with some flexibility on dates.

I have also traded into RCI, with good results.  There have been some discussions on the board the HGVC trades well in RCI.  I don't know all the details, but I seemed to get good trade options.

I agree, this board is great for learning all the tips and tricks.


----------



## lakers (Mar 29, 2006)

My wife and I own at Bay Club & at International Drive in Orlando and have never had any problems getting the unit type we've wanted at any HGVC resort.  This year, for example, we got a 1 Br ocean view room for Thanksgiving week at Hilton Hawaiian Village @ 8 months out (our 5th week at HHV in the last 3 years).  We fully believe in "points are points" with Hilton; in fact we have yet to stay at a resort we own.


----------



## Seth Nock (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi BirdDog,
    Once your purchase is complete, call me (212)677-7636.  Since you purchased an affiliate, you need to join the HGVC Club.  The enrollment fee is $399 + $85/year.  Usually, you must pay for the first 3 years at once.  I will help put you in contact with the appropriate people to enroll you to club.


----------



## biswassb (Apr 2, 2006)

*Misleading information*



			
				CaliDave said:
			
		

> Birddog,
> 
> Don't listen to biswassb.. he only comes to Tug once every few months to post something negative about HGVC, then goes back into hibernation.
> 
> ...




Well, I do not visit TUG often, because there is so much misinformation in this board.  The Mantra here is do not buy from developer because they are evil and buy HGVC from One particular reseller at high price.  HGVC is good for only those who wants to visit HGVC only.  Afetr years of timesharing, it is clear to me that it will tie up thousands of dollars without full benefits.  A stright RCI resort with direct RCI exchange capability will give endless vacations with much less investments.  Most attarctive for newbies buying their first timeshare.

RCI vacation staff are so professional and helpful that is beyond comprehension and far superior to HGVC staff whose mantra is "NOT AVAILABLE AT THIS TIME".  RCI staff will do their best everytime to get you the exchange you want.  Simply amazing.


----------



## spike (Apr 2, 2006)

*Say what?*



			
				biswassb said:
			
		

> ... A stright RCI resort with direct RCI exchange capability will give endless vacations with much less investments.  Most attarctive for newbies buying their first timeshare...RCI vacation staff are so professional and helpful that is beyond comprehension and far superior to HGVC staff whose mantra is "NOT AVAILABLE AT THIS TIME".  RCI staff will do their best everytime to get you the exchange you want.


HUH? You do know HGVC trades with RCI? In my experience, one call to HGVC and asking to be switched to the RCI desk gives me full access to the whole RCI inventory. Well, except for lower quality RCI units which are not up to HGVC sandards are not listed. And while I have no *PROOF* other than my own experience, I believe my HGVC trade is ultra bright red, making it one of the best traders, which puts me to the front of the RCI line. Also given that my 2 weeks trade for about 3 weeks in the RCI system, I see little to snivel about.

Yes I pay a premimum for HGVC and yes they have some problems such as limited locations, but trading into RCI is a non-issue IMHO.


----------



## Seth Nock (Apr 2, 2006)

biswassb said:
			
		

> The Mantra here is do not buy from developer because they are evil and buy HGVC from One particular reseller at high price.



Developers are NOT evil.  If there were no developers, there would be nothing to buy resale.  Many buyers who buy from developers and later find out about the resale market, don't resent buying timeshares.  They may have preferred saving money buying resale, but are happy they bought the timeshare, as it "forces" them to go on vacation with their families.


----------



## reddiablosv (Apr 3, 2006)

I paid $4300 for 7000 pts EOY Bay Club pts.  And I get to reserve Hawaii with with owner preference if I want EOY!  Of course I own at an affiliate, but at the moment, who cares!  Ben


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Apr 9, 2006)

biswassb said:
			
		

> Well, I do not visit TUG often, because there is so much misinformation in this board.  The Mantra here is do not buy from developer because they are evil and buy HGVC from One particular reseller at high price.  HGVC is good for only those who wants to visit HGVC only.  Afetr years of timesharing, it is clear to me that it will tie up thousands of dollars without full benefits.  A stright RCI resort with direct RCI exchange capability will give endless vacations with much less investments.  Most attarctive for newbies buying their first timeshare.
> 
> RCI vacation staff are so professional and helpful that is beyond comprehension and far superior to HGVC staff whose mantra is "NOT AVAILABLE AT THIS TIME".  RCI staff will do their best everytime to get you the exchange you want.  Simply amazing.




What RCI staff are you dealing with? The ones I have talked to usually feel that the customers know absolutely nothing and treat them that way. Most are as competent as a high school kid doing work study at RCI....The HGVC staff is the creme of former RCI employees...


----------



## biswassb (Apr 10, 2006)

GeorgeJ. said:
			
		

> What RCI staff are you dealing with? The ones I have talked to usually feel that the customers know absolutely nothing and treat them that way. Most are as competent as a high school kid doing work study at RCI....The HGVC staff is the creme of former RCI employees...



My experience has been opposite.  I call RCI points customer service.  All agents I encountered are excellent.  The names I can quickly remember are Cindy, George.  I am 110% satisfied with RCI staff.  With HGVC staff it is 25%.


----------



## nursetanya1973 (Apr 10, 2006)

I own at HGVc and Fairfield, I deal with RCI for trades, extra vacations, etc.  I have been happy with all three for different reasons.  I got great deals for both of our weeks and cannot complain.  I do feel that we get the best customer service from HGVC, but it is all relevant.  I have had so-so VCs from each place, but most often from RCI, followed by FF.

Everyone has their own opinions because everyone has had their own experiences.  Everyone looks for different things in their customer service, vacation needs, price expectations, etc.


----------

